
Show HN: PitchIt - Present slides to anyone from any device - nesbot
https://pitchit.io/
======
jcutrell
So I like this idea a lot. And honestly, there's definitely space for it if
it's executed well, as long as the web interface is VERY slick, and management
is auto-save to the cloud (it has to beat Google Drive in aesthetic and
Microsoft in the cloud).

I think the thing I'm having trouble with, quite honestly, is the marketing
site itself.

A few notes of opinion, but do remember this is purely opinion.

1\. Is it PitchIt, or Markido PitchIt? The first one works. The second one is
confusing. 2\. The landing homepage top area feels cramped to me.
Additionally, there are three different typefaces, four counting weights, that
are fighting for my attention. 3\. May want to lose the blue shadow on the
play button. 4\. The stock photos are a bit distracting, and resultingly
aren't as effective as if you were to provide simple screenshots, or even a
simple infographic. 5\. The large crossed out circle (cancel sign?) feels
fairly negative, and is one of the first things I see on two separate pages.
6\. Overall, the design seems to harken back to a Windows 98 aesthetic for
some reason. And, that may actually be totally fine.

I certainly don't intend to provide negativity, only honest feedback and
response. And, as a post-disclaimer, I am fairly sure I am not a part of the
target market.

~~~
nesbot
Thanks for those comments. Agree with your points on the aesthetics and the
need for simplicity of the product. We also agree with your points on the
marketing side. Getting the site up sooner to get feedback like this helps a
lot.

~~~
jcutrell
Thanks for taking the comments well! It's always a tossup how those come
across.

~~~
nesbot
Comments like yours is why we posted the site here.

------
nesbot
Hi, I'm Brian, one of the co-founders. We built an internal app to help us
show our PowerPoint slides remotely while trying to sell our business app.
After consecutive calls where clients only asked about what presentation
software we were using and if it was for sale, PitchIt was born.

------
futurist
I hate trying to locate a slide projector and fumbling for the controller. It
looks like PitchIt solves the problem with a more impromptu style
presentation. I like it!

~~~
nesbot
Thanks for the comment. Yes, I know what you mean -- projectors are always a
pain. You're right, in small groups you can just use PitchIt, no need for a
projector and for bigger groups like at an event you can use PitchIt so that
the poor people sitting at the back of the room could still have a perfect
unobstructed view of the slides on their mobiles.

